# anyone installed Xuggler



## paulfrottawa (Feb 13, 2013)

http://www.xuggle.com/xuggler
http://www.xuggle.com/xuggler/build

Its for a Red5 howto
http://www.red5wiki.com/wiki/Live_streaming
_____________________________________________________
Thanks in advance for a port if one is made.


----------

